# How I spent my Easter (+ a prayer request)



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2009)

This morning we were snowed in (I know ) so we could not get to church. 

This evening we had our Fellowship outreach. We interspersed readings from the scripture with psalms & hymns. We recited the creed & prayed. Very nice simple service. Then a great dinner. Around 60 people present, including many unsaved/unchurched (incl some RCs & moslems)

The scriptures were read in english, french, korean, & some unpronouncable tribal language (retired missionary).

We were joined by 2 new moslem men, father & son. We visited for over an hour after dinner talking about the crucifiction & the ressurection, family, life in Canada, life in North Africa, etc.

I gave Wahib (the son) an english bible, and one of the french girls gave the father one in french. They were so happy to recieve them. Wahib told me that he had desired to have a bible so he could read the gospels! 

He said that in his culture (Tunisia) bibles & "holy books" are not sold. They can only be recieved by way of a gift. To pay, or to offer to pay for one is considered improper. So if you desire a bible (or a koran, etc) you must ask God to give you one. So he was greatly moved to get a bible tonight, his father also was very excited when he realised that I had just given him a bible. He eagerly asked "francais?" & his face fell when his son replied "Non, anglais". (The father does not speak or read english) One of our french sisters immediatly offered a french bible to him!

They will be joining us for a dinner with some of our core familys this Tuesday at my parents house. Including a maple syrup demonstration, (it is a part-time family business).

Pray for this man who returns to Tunisia next week that he will read the Bible in french & understand it's message. Also for Wahib, that the relationship we have begun with him will grow. This is the third contact with him in a little over a week, he seems eager to join our multi-cultural little fellowship. 

In a small Canadian city being open & kind to immigrants, means that more of them seek you out. Tonight, out of 60 people present almost a third are first generation Canadians. A recent outreach to immigrants in our city, by a friend of ours, drew over 125! 90+% were non-christians! If only I had more time...


----------



## kalawine (Apr 12, 2009)

I just said a prayer for your friends Kevin. I am learning how to do outreach to the Muslems in our area. The ones I've met are nice people. A few weeks ago I gave an Arabic/English version to one of them. His name is "Raphik" (I'm guessing on the spelling). Please pray for him and his family as well.

I got the Bible from this ministry in case you're interested.

Children of Abraham (COA)


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## Berean (Apr 12, 2009)

, Kevin


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, Kevin. 

We are learning that a meal is a great way to reach people from moslem cultures. We were visited a few weeks ago by a missionary who works with moslems in Canada, and had worked underground in moslem countries. He came to "check us out" because he had heard about what we were doing & it is very similar to how he has planted churches among islamic populations in the past. Basic idea is start inviting people to a regular meal, weekly or monthly and evangelise among those who come.


----------



## kalawine (Apr 12, 2009)

Kevin said:


> Thanks for the heads-up, Kevin.
> 
> We are learning that a meal is a great way to reach people from moslem cultures. We were visited a few weeks ago by a missionary who works with moslems in Canada, and had worked underground in moslem countries. He came to "check us out" because he had heard about what we were doing & it is very similar to how he has planted churches among islamic populations in the past. Basic idea is start inviting people to a regular meal, weekly or monthly and evangelise among those who come.



Interesting... I've considered that! What kind of food do you serve? Don't you have to be sure that it's "kosher?" (In the Islamic sense I mean)


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2009)

We just do a pot-luck style meal, with a bit of planning. Sort of You bring the potato salad, we will bring the hamburgers.

Our core families bring most of the food. regular attendees begin to bring a few things to add in. Many bring nothing. Since we didn't 'overthink" the start up we had no restrictions on food. Tonight we had a ham dinner. I have found that most moslems that live here are lax on the food thing, at least the ones that are willing to eat with christians on a Sunday & listen to people talk about Jesus.

We do put out a donation basket, but (almost) never mention it. With the money we pay the rent & buy some of the food. Some weeks the fund pays for the main dish. This makes it easier for the families that do most of the work.

FYI we have 3 core plus about 3 or 5 primary families. So if all else fails we three have to carry the freight, the others are people who come most weeks & help in a major way, but would be expected to pick up the tab so to speak. (although one did offer 10k for a major outreach this summer!)


----------



## kalawine (Apr 12, 2009)

Kevin said:


> We just do a pot-luck style meal, with a bit of planning. Sort of You bring the potato salad, we will bring the hamburgers.
> 
> Our core families bring most of the food. regular attendees begin to bring a few things to add in. Many bring nothing. Since we didn't 'overthink" the start up we had no restrictions on food. Tonight we had a ham dinner. I have found that most moslems that live here are lax on the food thing, at least the ones that are willing to eat with christians on a Sunday & listen to people talk about Jesus.
> 
> ...




Wow man! That's a great ministry you've got going on there! 10k! Sounds like you have a great group of people there.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting, this was encouraging to read!


----------



## kalawine (Apr 12, 2009)

TaylorOtwell said:


> Thanks for posting, this was encouraging to read!



I agree Taylor! Kevin's thread makes me want to get out and do more work for the Kingdom!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Apr 12, 2009)

Kevin, as ever I am thrilled to hear about the kingdom work you guys are doing. Praise God from whom all blessings flow. It is humbling to see how you guys are being used of the Lord. Praying that God will continue to bless this work and that you all will see greater things. 
Alleluia! He is risen indeed!


----------



## Idelette (Apr 13, 2009)

That's so encouraging to hear Kevin! I did some short-term missionary work in S. Africa primarily amongst Muslims....its wonderful to hear of your outreach efforts! I will certainly be keeping it in prayer!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## nicnap (Apr 13, 2009)

Praying.


----------

